# Diamond Dove Laying Too Many Eggs



## Dkopen (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and also relatively new to owning Diamond Doves. A female that I have (about a year old) recently acquired a new partner (about 6mos old). And she laid an egg that fell to the ground and broke. I set up a nest for her and included a 'replacement' egg. She has since laid 2 more. Isn't this too many? Or is she laying 2 separate clutches (since the first one was a week ago). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

It sounds like you have two hens.


----------



## Dkopen (Aug 16, 2019)

That is a possibility, but isn't the new one too young to produce eggs?


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Considering they are weaned at 20 days of age , so 6months is about when they start to mature to lay eggs.


----------

